# Giới thiệu sản phẩm > Sản phẩm Việt - doanh nghiệp tự giới thiệu >  Công ty CP đầu tư công nghệ EMC chuyên cung cấp các thiết bị hàn cắt kim loại

## bùi mến

Công ty Cổ phần đầu tư công nghệ EMC kính gửi tới quý khách hàng lời chào trân trọng!

Công ty Cổ phần đầu tư công nghệ EMC (viết tắt là EMC technology.,jsc) chuyên cung cấp các thiết bị hàn cắt kim loại, gia công cơ khí và các dịch vụ kỹ thuật công nghiệp.  Cung cấp các giải pháp cắt tự động CNC. Tiền thân là Trung tâm phát triển và ứng dụng công nghệ cao EMC và Trung tâm công nghệ điện tử ETEC hợp nhất và thành lập nên Công ty Cổ phần đầu tư công nghệ EMC.

Với hơn 10 năm kinh nghiệm trong lĩnh vực hàn cắt kim loại, EMC tự hào được tập đoàn Victor – USA lựa chọn là nhà phân phối các sản phẩm mang thương hiệu Thermal Dynamics tại Việt Nam. Với đội ngũ kỹ sư giàu kinh nghiệm nhiệt tình và tận tâm, chúng tôi luôn cam kết cung cấp các sản phẩm và dịch vụ tốt nhất với giá cả hợp lý cho mọi khách hàng.

CÁC DỊCH VỤ CUNG CẤP:
– Tư vấn mua bán.
– Hỗ trợ lắp đặt chạy thử, vận hành.
– Sữa chửa, bảo trì, thay thế.

ĐỐI TƯỢNG DỊCH VỤ:
I.Máy hàn:
– Máy hàn Mig/Mag/CO2, tig, Plasma…
– Máy hàn tự dộng dưới lớp thuốc.
– Máy hàn cổng, máy hàn cần cột.
– Xe hàn, rùa hàn…

I.Máy cắt:
– Máy cắt tự động CNC dùng nguồn cắt Oxy-gas, Plasma, laze, cắt dây, cắt nước…
– Máy cắt tay Oxy-gas, Plasma.
– Các loại máy cắt cơ, thủy lực…
– Phụ tùng, phụ kiện tiêu hao cắt Plasma

II. Máy công cụ
– Máy phun bi, làm sạch…
– Máy cắt, chấn, đột dập thủy lực.
– Máy cắt, chấn, đột dập cơ.
– Các loại máy bơm thủy lực, bơm công nghiệp

Với mong muốn ngày càng phục vụ khách hàng tốt hơn, Hàn Cắt EMC luôn sẵn sàng tiếp nhận và cảm ơn những thông tin phản hồi, đóng góp từ phía khách hàng. Bằng tất cả nỗ lực của mình, EMC hy vọng quý khách hàng sẽ luôn là bạn đồng hành của chúng tôi trên con đường phát triển!



CÔNG TY CỔ PHẦN ĐẦU TƯ CÔNG NGHỆ EMC
Số 471 - đường Phúc Diễn - P. Xuân Phương - Q.Nam Từ Liêm - Hà Nội
Mobile: 0989.016.752
Email:buimen.emc@gmail.com
Website: www.hancatemc.com

----------

